# New beekeeper in Arkansas



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome Dougled,

Winding up my second winter-so still trying to learn


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Enjoy the Journey.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

Lots to learn here: lots of opinions, lots of experience. Lots of reported mistakes to look over and try not to repeat, as well. I'm still treading water (information) as I enter my 2nd year of real involvement with beekeeping.

Learn about comb management. That was my biggest omission in year 1 learning. Learn about splits and nucleus colonies (nucs). That was my 2nd biggest omission. (It was late in the season before I understood I needed to raise some nuc colonies for overwintering experience.) Don't ignore pests such as (especially) varroa. Learn how to address this via some integrated pest management routine. (IPM is, in my opinion, any deliberate management program, but should use the bits of the program in ways that reinforce each other. Doesn't have to be treatment-free in nature, but can be. Works better when it's deliberate, in the sense of being thought through.)

I think this is good advice: to anyone who gives you absolute directions and answers, ask "And how long were you a bee?" If the answer is, "Never," factor that in when processing his information. If the answer is anything else, well, factor that in, too.

Michael


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome!

When reading the forums, be sure to note where another user is from when taking their advise. Beekeeping is, from what I've learned, a very region specific skill. That doesn't apply to everything, but it's generally a good thing to keep in mind!

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------

